# I stole the last of the Chocolate Cake :)



## Bluesman (Oct 16, 2011)

My daughter came home from university this weekend. It was delightful to see and chat with her, we got to know all the latest news about uni life the up's and downs of how things are going. 

Although this is a nice time seeing her when she comes home, she disrupts my routine and turns everything upside down in the house and worst of all my laptop is taken off me!! It throws me out and i find myself stuck and wandering what to do? 

If i go play the keyboard in the bedroom my wife complains i,m being anti social, if i go in the dinning room on the desk top pc i,m being anti social. If i go in the kitchen and play my guitar i,m being anti social.

 I do have a great weapon that really gets them !! I sit with my wife and daughter well they watch rubbish on tv and i read my book, i turn of my hearing aid ( i,m deaf in one ear and the other is packing up so i have a hearing aid ) so i hear very little if anything and read my book in peace. 

My daughter is sat next to me as i write this and telling me of for writing this but i,m just letting of steam and telling everyone who reads this that where there is a will there is a way. 

I have had my revenge on my daughter and wife for being such a pain with me. I sneaked into the kitchen and polished of the last of some yummy chocolate cake. Sadly my daughter caught me in the act and went barmy, blew her top at me for being a pig !!! 

Bless i do love her and it's funny as hell when she goes all radioactive on me. I just stood there laughing well she was calling me names and telling me i was childish. Now she is digging into some chocolate ice cream to console herself. oh well back to work for me tomorrow and back to Uni for my daughter and i can do just as i want with no complaining. My laptop will be all mine again pure bliss.

How was your weekend ?


----------



## Eluixa (Oct 16, 2011)

My days are coming soon enough. My oldest is fifteen, and one day he is going to be out on his own, and we missing him. My parents and grandma came a few weeks ago though and turned my house upside down. I barely touched the 'puter for over a week. We don't generally bother dad though [he gets my computer] and my husband comes and goes as he likes for the most part too. I don't see the point in keeping someone around just for looks. Your daughter knows you love her. In my case, with my dad, when we do talk it is quality, and not quantity that matters.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 16, 2011)

It's great fun having them back but they do disrupt your life style when they come back, mind you i do put up a good fight even if i know i'm going to lose hahahaha


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey Bluseman I'm with you.  I have two teen children.  Great kids, I can't complain.  But like you my life is perfect when I am at home writing during the day, whilst they are at school.  But once they arrive, my life is in turmoil.  I spend all day Monday trying to get the house in order after the weekend with teens.  Again great kids, but getting them to clean up after them is chaotic.  Both of them, plus a husband and a dog, turns the house into a state.  

This weekend was worse as we spent the weekend at birthdays and/or functions.  So nothing was cleaned since Friday...  Just more things left lying around.  What's worse is I like to work alone when I am writing.  So during the week I produce some fine articles or work.  But come the weekend.  I can't get a word down on paper/computer, due to tall the distractions.  If I do any writing I spend the most of the day on Tuesday's changing and correcting errs, as I am too busy Monday's cleaning up their weekend mess.  

I won't even get into the holidays...  I just lose all facets of writing on those days.  Weeks/months even and now that they are in higher levels of school, it means I have them home more often.  So less writing.  Blah!


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 16, 2011)

Eluixa said:


> In my case, with my dad, when we do talk it is quality, and not quantity that matters.


I'm really envious. I'd give just about anything for some quality talk.


----------



## Mick Carranza (Oct 16, 2011)

Aww, c'mon! I'll talk to you Ox!

-Mick


----------



## Nacian (Oct 17, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> I'm really envious. I'd give just about anything for some quality talk.


why don't you get any quality talk OX?


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 17, 2011)

It's nice to see others struggle with this little problem, i thought i was the only one but i do have to say that i find it amusing as well as frustrating. I think we humans do find it hard when something throws out our regular routine, but as i do think we should try to smile and laugh at our own short comings in terms of disruption to our daily routine. As for the chocolate cake it was delightful 

Oh Mr Ox i,m sure you could get lots of quality talk here with the gang. 

As for Maggie i do not envy you all that cleaning up and chasing around after the gang. cheer up it's 5 days to the next weekend !!!


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 17, 2011)

Bluesman said:


> ...As for Maggie i do not envy you all that cleaning up and chasing around after the gang. cheer up it's 5 days to the next weekend !!!



4 days for us.  ha ha.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 17, 2011)

MaggieMoo said:


> 4 days for us.  ha ha.



Well best make sure you enjoy it then !!! lol  Today my little darling will go back to Uni and tonight i shall come home to a very nice quite home and all will be still again. haha


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 17, 2011)

Bluesman said:


> Well best make sure you enjoy it then !!! lol Today my little darling will go back to Uni and tonight i shall come home to a very nice quite home and all will be still again. haha



Put the kettle on...  I'll be right over, to make plenty of noise.  Ha ha.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 17, 2011)

no i'm of to work soon   lol


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 17, 2011)

That's alright get your Mrs to put it on.  I'll have coffee with her and leave the mess for you.  Ha ha.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 17, 2011)

cheers Maggie ... a mans work is never done  lol


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 17, 2011)

Bluesman said:


> cheers Maggie ... a mans work is never done  lol


----------



## Nacian (Oct 17, 2011)

you too are funny..just a question,who made the cake?
I made brownies yesterday and they were lush..


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 17, 2011)

Nacian said:


> you too are funny..just a question,who made the cake?
> I made brownies yesterday and they were lush..



I didn't make the cake.  Ha ha.  But I could do with some brownies.  Ha ha.  

Hey Naican, since Blue is gone, will you join me for coffee.  Hand me a brownie...   ha ha.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 17, 2011)

sure..it sounds like a very good idea.
how do you like your coffee by the way?


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 17, 2011)

I like one flat sugar in milk, stir it clockwise 5 times and then add the the boiling hot water, stirring vigorously.  I'm so fussy.  Ha ha ha.  Never mind.  I'll make the coffee, you just supply the brownies.  Just don't tell my diet.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 17, 2011)

not a problem haha...I find your stirring story quite amusing as oppose to me who never stirs as I do not take sugar.
also it has to fresh coffee. I am fussy too:cocksure:


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 17, 2011)

Ha ha.  Oh you have no idea.  My husband has given up on making me coffees.  My kids have tried, but they are scared to get it wrong.  Ha ha.  I feel like a bully.  Ha ha.  I'm not really.  Just my coffee has to be perfect.  It's the only pleasure I can afford.  Hee hee.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 17, 2011)

lol..that sounds funny.
my partner is exactly the same although Ihave managed to get it almost right using the new expresso machine only  the other he complained the milk was too hot.
he is fussy with everything. I am slightly more relaxed, but I think when it comes to making coffees or teas we as individuals become very territorial because it is a '' very personal taste'' and only you knows best if you see what I mean:chuncky:


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 17, 2011)

You're so punny...  Ha ha.  Yes I do.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 17, 2011)

Well i'm not fussy i'll take whatever i can get  as for the cake !! It wasn't just any old chocolate cake it was M and S chocolate cake !!! and it was wonderful. 

Nice to see you guys have a good old chin wag well i'm working hard !!! lol


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 17, 2011)

Bluesman said:


> Well i'm not fussy i'll take whatever i can get  as for the cake !! It wasn't just any old chocolate cake it was M and S chocolate cake !!! and it was wonderful.
> 
> Nice to see you guys have a good old chin wag well i'm working hard !!! lol



Well Blue, you know what it's like when women get together for cake and coffee.  Ha ha.  You're just lucky we weren't around when you arrived home...  The things your Mrs said about you.  Ha ha.  (Oh just kidding)


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm listening to music well my MRS is chatting away to someone on the phone  

What ever she said about me it's all true !! I really am that good !  hahaha Now behave this is a serious thread about me stealing chocolate cake   lol


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 17, 2011)

Bluesman said:


> I'm listening to music well my MRS is chatting away to someone on the phone
> 
> What ever she said about me it's all true !! I really am that good ! hahaha Now behave this is a serious thread about me stealing chocolate cake  lol



Ha ha...  I like your Mrs already.   

Oh and I always behave (She says spitting cake all over the keyboard)...


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 17, 2011)

My daughter is back at Uni and the laptop is all mine again. oh the simple things in life are so sweet.


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes, but do you still have any cake?  Ha ha


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 17, 2011)

Nope all gone i wuffed it last night before my wonderful daughter had a chance. It was nice to get my own back on her.


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 17, 2011)

Darn it, I am going to have to bake today.  That means having to go into the kitchen.  Ewww.  

You're very naughty to your daughter.  Hee hee


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 17, 2011)

My daughter is very naughty to me more than i am very naughty to her. 

Besides i'm older than her and she picks on me because i'm old and easy pray.

Are you going to cook some cake by any chance ?


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 17, 2011)

No...  Good old fashioned Italian sauce.  But I could slip in a cake as well.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 17, 2011)

Now your talkin, i'm sure the gang would just love your cake so get crackin and we'll have a cake party. I'll tell my daughter she missed out again !!


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 17, 2011)

Ha ha...  Actually have to run...  Back in 30 mins.  

Cake....  Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 18, 2011)

Fifty years ago, I knew a feller with the nickname "Seven Spoons". That was how much sugar he took in his tea. When supper was being served in a host's home, he always said, "Seven spoonsful, thanks. But don't stir it. I don't like it sweet."


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 18, 2011)

Nacian said:


> why don't you get any quality talk OX?


It's the company I keep. I should take a leaf out of Henry VIII's book.


----------



## candid petunia (Oct 18, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> "Seven spoonsful, thanks. But don't stir it. I don't like it sweet."


Hahahaha aww that was funny. How does that even make sense? :joker:


----------



## Nacian (Oct 18, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> It's the company I keep. I should take a leaf out of Henry VIII's book.


and how is that going to be helpful and why a leaf out of Henry's VIII book?
please forgive my ignorance but I am not aware of his books contents although I would vouch for the king's reputation and demena.


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 18, 2011)

Nacian said:


> and how is that going to be helpful and why a leaf out of Henry's VIII book?
> please forgive my ignorance but I am not aware of his books contents although I would vouch for the king's reputation and demena.



My “partner” (house-mate) is not an intellectual but a gossip. She helps with the mortgage payments, in case you’re wondering.

Taking a leaf out of someone’s book is a figure of ENGLISH speech (saying two different things with the one set of words) and it means to copy what they do, or in Henry’s case, did. He chopped off his wives’ heads when he became dissatisfied.

demena = demeanour


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 18, 2011)

I may’ve just come up with a plot for a murder mystery. 

So, there’s this woman found with her head bashed in. First cab off the rank in murder enquiries is always the person closest to the victim. So, the detectives on the job here find this nerdish type banging away on his pc in the same house and start questioning him. He reveals he belongs to an internet forum. The detectives know that forumites make a habit of revealing all manner of stuff about themselves that they’d never reveal in real life. They trick the nerd into disclosing his password, and go searching through his posts. Ta-da! He has expressed a desire to chop off his housemate's head.

The only problem is, he has an alibi for the time of the murder. He was logged in to a chat room talking to a right sexy bird from Birmingham. That's Birmingham, UK, for the purists.

Tune in again next week. That'll give me time to figure out what comes next.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 18, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> My “partner” (house-mate) is not an intellectual but a gossip. She helps with the mortgage payments, in case you’re wondering.
> 
> Taking a leaf out of someone’s book is a figure of ENGLISH speech (saying two different things with the one set of words) and it means to copy what they do, or in Henry’s case, did. He chopped off his wives’ heads when he became dissatisfied.
> 
> demena = demeanour


hey great read there OX thank you and thank you for correcting me.:adoration:
may I intervene and defend the king.
he was not all that bad as they/history made out to be.
Anne Boleyn committed adultery and the beheading was the norme in those days, one cannot blame the king for such action.
whoever was beheaded was also something to do with something they did so to pass on the  blame on a king who was only trying to protect his throne is/was the  norme and anyone in his place would have done the same. he did not have the choice he needed an heir. so his marriages were not to be taken lightely but was a very serious matter in those days, not a walk in the park as they say.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 18, 2011)

OK from chocolate cake to Henry VIII to a murder plot and maybe a next installment if we are lucky !!!

 So this is what you do to my posts well i'm working hard. 

I'm here trying to have a serious debate about my weekend and my pain in the ass daughter and my evil doings with a chocolate cake and all you guys can do is chat about history murder and some guy who takes seven sugars in his tea !!!

Anyway i'm out of chocolate cake now so you carry ob and i'll go have a sulk with my KITCAT  lol


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 18, 2011)

Bluesman said:


> OK from chocolate cake to Henry VIII to a murder plot and maybe a next installment if we are lucky !!!
> 
> So this is what you do to my posts *well* i'm working hard.
> 
> ...


*
Enough!

*Q: How are you today?

A: I'm very well, thank you.

Or, 

Ding, dong, dell (or bell)
Pussy's in the well
Who put her in?
Little Johnny Flynn
Who pulled her out?
Little Tommy Stout
What a naughty boy was that 
Who tried to drown poor pussy cat.


Have you ever come across "fiddle while Rome burns", "strike while the iron is hot", "quit while you're ahead" or "make hay while the sun shines"?


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 19, 2011)

OFF TOPIC   hahahaha 






The Backward OX said:


> *
> Enough!
> 
> *Q: How are you today?
> ...


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 19, 2011)

Bluesman said:


> OFF TOPIC hahahaha



True-blue...  I could do with some more cake. Go make another please.  
I'll put the kettle on.  Ha ha


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm day off today but i have to go see my mother and take her shopping after cleaning up the house abit. Wish i could make a choccy cake, i may pick up a mix when i'm shopping


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 19, 2011)

Ha ha...  You should.  I should bake here as well.  We can have a sweet tooth party.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 19, 2011)

Sounds good to me, maybe OX and Nacian can make one to !!  If i make one i'll take a picture of it and post it here, if thats allowed ? I'm not sure if you can post pictures on this threads ? Would be funny though, perhaps have a cake baking competition ?


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 19, 2011)

Ha ha...  Sure why not.   Wonder if we can upload photos on the threads?


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 19, 2011)

Just don't anyone tell Moderan or he'll be flopping pics of his pizza pies all over the thread.

And leave me out of it, you two. Humbug.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 19, 2011)

I'll find out ?    Hey OX if your looking in do you know if we can upload photo's on here ?




MaggieMoo said:


> Ha ha...  Sure why not.   Wonder if we can upload photos on the threads?


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 19, 2011)

Do you mean like this?







Well, yes, obviously it can be done. The thing is, for the likes of me and you, they have to be uploaded from another website. More skilled peeps can take them from anywhere. I dunno how to do that. Charlie above, you just find him and do a Copy/Paste.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 19, 2011)

haha..OX that is funny..Bluesman sorry did not mean to hijack your thread:joyous:
a picture of the cake will be good and a recipee would be cool too:joyous:


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh wow Ox, that looks ab fab.  I love it.  Did you bake it just for us?  Ha ha


----------



## Nacian (Oct 19, 2011)

OX why barbies in a cake?


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 19, 2011)

Ox is a top chef now as well as a computer geek. Looks yummy all i need now is a cuppa


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 19, 2011)

Well I've put the kettle on.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 19, 2011)

hehe....what time is now in Australia MaggieMoo?
here in London it is time for tea not coffee.


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh no...  It's midnight here. Time for bed, so I will bid you all farewell.  Do enjoy the cake and coffee.  
Night all.


----------



## Inchworm (Oct 22, 2011)

Got room for another guest?! I'll have a large glass of milk & a jammy doughnut please! After what you went through being 'anti-social' all over your own house I think you fully deserve to stuff your chops with a choccy cake! :encouragement:


----------



## Inchworm (Oct 30, 2011)

HA! I used to be a waiter in a restaurant & a particular male regular customer never touched sweets, cakes or anything of that sort but he loved 7 sugars in his tea & wouldn't drink it with anything less! I was supposed to have charged him for the extra sugar (my female boss was a skinflint!) but I never did! As we had no electronic till-it was just a drawer behind the bar with a cash tray in it- there was no receipts unless asked for a handwritten one so there was no proof I never charged him for the extra sugar! :smile:


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 30, 2011)

Inchworm said:


> Got room for another guest?! I'll have a large glass of milk & a jammy doughnut please! After what you went through being 'anti-social' all over your own house I think you fully deserve to stuff your chops with a choccy cake! :encouragement:



Yes...  I just had ice-cream with caramel topping.  Want some.


----------



## Inchworm (Oct 30, 2011)

:encouragement: Oh yes please! That sounds beautiful! I'll rush round your place immediately for a bowl! 
Another lovely one is Carte D'Ore (spelt right?), rum & raisin flavour! 

As for fudge, try the Jack Daniel's in a tin, £4.99 from Morrisons-yum! A bit of that grated or squashed onto the ice cream-the one with caramel, rum & raisin...OMG! I'm turning into a greedy pig here! 

It's the fault of the man who nicked the choccy cake-he started these cravings!


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 30, 2011)

You mean bluesman...  No, he's good peoples.  Just a fellow who loves chockie cake.  
As for me, thanks luv, I'll take some of that fancy ice-cream.  Yummo.  
Would you like some of my famous cheesecake?


----------



## Inchworm (Oct 30, 2011)

:icon_cheesygrin: Blueman, yes, well I'm glad it's his fault as he started this lovely foodie thread...cheers bluman! You are a good peoples for making us think of lip-smackingly lovely fattening stuff...when I'm on yet another diet too! 

Cheesecake? OMG! I'd love some please!

Now, all I need to do is work out how to shift this 97 stone I've put on just thinking of such lovely nosh...I'd never be able to get in my bus cab...!


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 30, 2011)

Ha ha...  (hands cheesecake over, with a smile.)

Well do enjoy.  Am nodding off here.  Goodnight now.

Catch you soon.


----------



## Inchworm (Oct 30, 2011)

I just LOVE the gorgeous little kitten, MaggieMoo! Have a good sleep! Cheers for the lovely cheesecake! X


----------



## Sam (Oct 30, 2011)

Mod note: Members' threads are not a chat-room. Please take off-topic conversations to their proper place: Private or Visitor Messages. Thank you.


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 30, 2011)

Sam W said:


> Mod note: Members' threads are not a chat-room. Please take off-topic conversations to their proper place: Private or Visitor Messages. Thank you.



Yes.  Apologies...


----------

